# Pick them up by the scruff or not?



## TheRabbitNewbee (Apr 22, 2016)

When I got my first New Zealand rabbits and when I got my Californian the breeders both said to pick them up by the scruff of the neck. Today I picked up 3 Americans and the breeder said not to pick them up by the scruff because it can cause internal bleeding and even  tear the skin. Can someone set me straight?


----------



## LukeMeister (Apr 22, 2016)

You should never pick up a rabbit by the scruff of the neck. Just think about it, cats carry around their kittens by the scruff of the neck, but rabbits don't carry their babies, they haven't evolved with thick skin on the back of their neck to be carried around by. The skin there is very fragile and can be very painful for the rabbit to be carried around by. I don't know about causing internal bleeding, but it can cause the skin to tear.


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 23, 2016)

You don't pick a rabbit up (especially a large rabbit) by the scruff; the scruff hold is more for restraint. When you scruff a rabbit, the rabbit's weight is supported by your other hand under its backside. I don't like that hold; it makes it too easy for the rabbit to struggle, meaning that there is lots of opportunity for the rabbit (and me!) to get hurt. If I am dealing with a skittish rabbit, I may use the scruff hold to lift it out of the cage, but I get my arms around it as quickly as I can, both for restraint and support.

(Incidentally, it's not the skin on the back of the neck, it's the shoulders and upper back)


----------



## TheRabbitNewbee (Apr 23, 2016)

Ok, thanks guys! That's really good to know! I guess the breeders I talked to before didn't know what they were talking about.


----------



## Kissofcrimson (May 18, 2016)

I was always told (before I got rabbits) to hold them with one hand supporting their front  feet and another underneath for support but since getting rabbits I've noticed a lot of people scruff them and I hate it. Everytime I see a rabbit scruffed I cringe and it's not just a couple people I've seen but the majority. One of the rabbits I bought actually cringes in his cage and doesn't like his back to be touched, I'm assumed because of being picked up like this.


----------



## DuckyLou (May 18, 2016)

That's how I was showed to do it, it seems like they are calmer getting them out of the cage that way. I don't do it but for a split second and then cradle them in my arms immediately, maybe that's not good.... Idk... I hope it doesn't hurt them because that would make me feel really really bad.


----------



## DuckyLou (May 18, 2016)

I just read bunnyladys comment and I feel better now, that's exactly how I do it. I don't ever carry them around just hanging for sure!


----------



## DutchBunny03 (Sep 24, 2016)

Picking up rabbits by their scruff is okay only in certain situations. If the rabbit is large, fine, but small rabbits should NEVER be picked up by the scruff. Only pick up rabbits by the scruff if the rabbit will not allow you to pick it up any other way. It will not hurt the rabbit to be picked up by the scruff, but other ways to pick up rabbits are better.


----------



## birdfreaks (Nov 19, 2017)

i took some vet assistant training on this...i do know there is a vet-approved method for this. HOWEVER,  if you do restrain a rabbit by the scuff, you NEED to hold his bottom legs.  they can't just dangle...they'll kick out and possibly break their own spines because  their kicks are so powerful.  there's a way to hold the bottom legs as well so they are restrained, if you have a very jittery and wiggly rabbit.  i highly advise AGAINST this method, unless your have been trained in this by a professional, veterinarian, etc.  even at your local vet clinic,  this form of handling is usually reserved only for when the rabbit needs to be actually CARRIED, yet is not docile for whatever task at hand  & needs to be restrained for it's own safety. i personally prefer the towel method or table method of restraining if at all possible, because there's less that could go wrong with unpracticed hands.  if you use the scruff method, its better not to simply just wing it, for you could end up injuring the rabbit.   you really need to have someone teach you this hands on, so that if you make a mistake they can correct you.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 19, 2017)

I picked up my rabbits by brushing their ears back and gathering up their ears and scruff together and lifting them up. The other hand went under their bottom to carry their weight.  I placed their heads in the crook of my arm, hugging their body next to me, but be warned. If the rabbit is not accustomed to being carried like this, it will kick and can scratch your belly, so wear a jacket or heavy shirt.


----------



## Bossroo (Nov 19, 2017)

Baymule said:


> I picked up my rabbits by brushing their ears back and gathering up their ears and scruff together and lifting them up. The other hand went under their bottom to carry their weight.  I placed their heads in the crook of my arm, hugging their body next to me, but be warned. If the rabbit is not accustomed to being carried like this, it will kick and can scratch your belly, so wear a jacket or heavy shirt.


I have handled hundreds of rabbits this way.


----------



## mystang89 (Jan 19, 2018)

I've always picked mine up by the scruff and never had a problem. That said, I pick them up and then immediately hold them like a football. Picking them up by the scruff is literally just for that, picking them up,  not handling them.


----------



## Dawnclucks22 (Jan 21, 2018)

I think if the rabbit is small enough with a fairly thick scruff you could pick it up that way but don't hold it like that.


----------



## Missmonty (Feb 27, 2018)

I scruff to restrain if absolutely needed. To carry I hold the rabbit like a football basically, I have one doe that's a wild lunatic so when I handle her I scruff to make sure she doesn't hurt herself or me but I wouldn't pick her up like that. I think its a necessary tool in some situations but there are definitely better options. I do know rabbits skin can bruise easily. I have seen people who have butchered their meat rabbits that use that as a way to hold them without supporting them and you could actually see bruising on the rabbit from it.


----------

